# How to get PwPs Fast [Guide]



## Gummysaur (Oct 16, 2013)

How to get PwPs Fast​
Have you ever thought to yourself, _That metal bench looks amazing. Oh, this is the perfect spot for a lighthouse. I just NEED a fairytale bench right here. But I can't get one, because my villagers wont suggest it!_​
Well, there's a handy trick with no TTing required!

You will need:
- A wet suit
- 16 unassessed fossils OR 16 flowers OR 1600 bells

First, fill your inventory with either 100 bell packs, flowers, or fossils (the fossils MUST not be assessed yet!). 
Put any extra money in the ABD and put on your wet suit.
Now, go to your town beach and swim into the water by hitting A. 
Swim to the border of the ocean and wait there for 5-10 minutes; ignore being stung by jellyfish, they're as harmless as pitfall seeds.
After 5-10 minutes, swim back to land.
Run around every villager. One of them will ping you. (If none of them ping you, go back to the water.)
Villagers cannot buy unassessed fossils, flowers, or bells, so they will not be able to buy from you.
Since you have no bells, they cannot sell things to you or give things to you.
The only thing they can do is either offer a nickname, ask for a catchphrase, or give you a PwP.
Rinse and repeat.

This method is also helpful for just getting villagers to ping you in general if you're dying for a quest or you're just bored. If you really want a specific personality to suggest a specific project, trap that villager by digging holes around them. This takes a bit longer but will be worth it!​


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 16, 2013)

This is really helpful!


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there a limit to how many PWP requests I can get in a day?

EDIT: Thanks Twilight!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh I am going to try this today.  I hope it works.    Thank you very much.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 16, 2013)

There's a limit to 1 PWP each day


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 16, 2013)

This definitely works!!!  I had to repeat 3 times but I got a request from my Uchi.  I am so happy.  Thank you very much I will be doing this everyday!!!!


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I tried this and got the PwP for a lighthouse (unfortunately a villager moved where I was planning to put it)


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> There's a limit to 1 PWP each day



That isn't entirely true, I have had 2 suggested to me within the same day, but it's rare (at least for me) so it's not really worth it to try the wetsuit trick to get more than 1 a day.


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for this!  I'm getting like 1 request per week, so it would be nice to get more.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll have to try this later, I'm only getting one every two weeks right now.


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll try this later with my cranky (for the wooden bridge) and my uchi (for the picnic blanket)  Thank you!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

CoffeeAddict said:


> I'll try this later with my cranky (for the wooden bridge) and my uchi (for the picnic blanket)  Thank you!



If you're fine with TT'ing I would suggest going to around 2 AM to do the wetsuit trick, because usually just crankies and uchi's are outside that late.


----------



## milly (Oct 17, 2013)

I've found just going in, getting stung by a jellyfish and coming back out again usually initiates a ping within 5 minutes. No need to wait all that long. 

It also helps villagers have a conversation, but no-one has backed me up on that yet.


----------



## beffa (Oct 17, 2013)

you don't necessarily need to be holding anything. you can just empty your inventory


----------



## milly (Oct 17, 2013)

beffa said:


> you don't necessarily need to be holding anything. you can just empty your inventory



I think it helps to be holding something villagers won't take as it means they won't ask to trade items or give you anything.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> How to get PwPs Fast​
> Have you ever thought to yourself, _That metal bench looks amazing. Oh, this is the perfect spot for a lighthouse. I just NEED a fairytale bench right here. But I can't get one, because my villagers wont suggest it!_​
> Well, there's a handy trick with no TTing required!
> 
> ...


So helpful! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 17, 2013)

beffa said:


> you don't necessarily need to be holding anything. you can just empty your inventory



If your inventory is clear then villagers have the ability to give you things x)

(This trick actually doesn't work well for me, lol. I've only gotten one PwP with this method xD)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> If your inventory is clear then villagers have the ability to give you things x)
> 
> (This trick actually doesn't work well for me, lol. I've only gotten one PwP with this method xD)


At least you get something at all. This is a great trick, I'll try it.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been having trouble getting my snooty character to suggest anything.  Gigi is all about asking me for rare bugs and furniture items--which I've done a lot of. 

Well, I dug a hole trap for her . . . I realized as I did this that the fence could be used for this purpose.   Then I herded Gigi in it (she always hangs out near the same area.  This took a few minutes.   Once she was in there, I dug a hole to lock her inside.   She just sort of kept bumping and walking around.  

I put all my bells in the ABD, then I filled my pockets with flowers and went for a swim.   

When I got out after an 8 minute swim, as I walked toward Gina . . . She "dinged" me.  I kicked the hole and she suggested for the very first time!

So, tomorrow, I'll do it again.  

It worked.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 19, 2013)

Holy moly, it took me four tries, but I just got the Police Station suggested! 8D


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 19, 2013)

This is very helpful!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kitanii (Feb 14, 2014)

I just got my first suggestion since December using this trick *o* Thank you!


----------



## TxAnt (Feb 14, 2014)

I get so tired of trying this as it seems I always get asked for a catchphrase or a nickname.  I got back to the water and get another catchprase or nickname request. Rinse, Repeat. I haven't had a PWP request in ages.  I however, had not tried trapping a villager with holes, so that will be my next attempt.  Thanks for the guide.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 14, 2014)

You don't actually have to go swimming. You can just hang around the beach/dock, away from villagers -- the point is, they can't SEE you. You can't be in your house, and you can't be on main street, because for some reason those don't work. So, as long as you stay out of sight down on the beach for five minutes, all you have to do is go up and run around for a ping. Also, make sure you don't get locked out of pings with the one hour "STOP PLAYING YOULL RUIN YOUR EYES" crap by talking to someone once or so then running back down. 

I've been far too lazy to try this method, but I really need to. I've gotten maybe 2 PWPs since... God, who knows. An inexcusable amount of time.

But thank you, I didn't know moneybags and unassessed fossils worked too <3333 That's great news~


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 14, 2014)

As neat as this method is, it doesn't really work that well.

It worked for the first 3 days, but after that it never did again.  I could wonder around town as much as I want after swimming out, and no one will even try to ping me.  It doesn't matter if I've talked to them recently, doesn't matter the time of day, and doesn't matter if I'm really good friends.  It was cool for the first few days, but I generally find the best method is just to TT in the mornings and I generally get PWP pings.

And yeah I actually spent an hour straight without getting a single ping via this method... swimming out, coming back onto the beach, , staying in my house away from everyone, hiding on main street, just hiding anywhere etc, no pings, so I gave up. :3  I think I tried it for about 6 more days after it quit working and I was SOL.


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 14, 2014)

ahh this is so great I was just thinking how wonderful it'd be to get one of those weather instruments but nobody will request it!


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 14, 2014)

1. this thread is old.
2. This method is the only method i know of to get PwPs fastER. It's a slow and not very efficient method but tbh it's the only way I've ever gotten requests. It'll probably drive you insane trying to do it but you should get on eventually.

Also, it's a good idea to do this trick EVERY DAY because that increases your chances of getting a PwP. Ex: I want the wisteria trellis from Pashmina. She pings me and asks for a catchphrase. Later, she pings again and asks for a greeting.

The next day, she wont ask for a catchphrase or greeting because she just did that yesterday, so that narrows down your chances to either a stupid question or a PwP request.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for this guide! It was really helpful and cleared up a lot of confusion I had on this issue but now it all makes sense 

It's too bad about the 1 pwp a day thing tho =/


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 3, 2014)

found this today and I'm so so happy! thank you I am currently trying it and will continue doing so until I get a pwp suggestion.


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 3, 2014)

Can you get more than one pwp suggested in a day?

Answered already, nvm!>\\<


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm using Tammy as a temporary b/c I like Uchi PWPs, but she never requests anything! I will be using this everyday!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2014)

I kept doing this today to Hamlet, but he will just NOT suggest the instrument shelter!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a great post.I have been doing exactly this and it does work.I have three games and have been playing for over a year.Another thing I find that helps, is to try to get the same villager to ping you when you return from the sea.This can help get a request faster.


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 8, 2016)

Tip! Find all your villagers, and dig holes all around them so they don't go anywhere. Then, if there is a certain villager you want to request a PWP, you will know where the others are and won't accidentally run into them and waste your "ping."


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

pretty sure a lot of players know this trick before this guide was posted. anyway, took me like a lot of hours to force the bus stop, picnic blanket and wisteria trellis out of deidre. she just ept suggestng the one which i doesnt want at first-.-


----------



## radioloves (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanka for the guide! I'll try this out soon c:


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> pretty sure a lot of players know this trick before this guide was posted. anyway, took me like a lot of hours to force the bus stop, picnic blanket and wisteria trellis out of deidre. she just ept suggestng the one which i doesnt want at first-.-


this is really old guide though, it's from 2013 when the game was still new...

i've been using this with octavian and have been having the hardest time getting him to request the wooden bridge, he keeps asking me if i like spaghetti or mac & cheese, it's so annoying


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

punkinpie said:


> Tip! Find all your villagers, and dig holes all around them so they don't go anywhere. Then, if there is a certain villager you want to request a PWP, you will know where the others are and won't accidentally run into them and waste your "ping."



You've confused Snoozit by bumping this old thread, lol.


----------



## Merino (Mar 8, 2016)

My first PWP suggested in MONTHS in game thanks to this guide - finally!
Too bad it was just a yield sign >:'3


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 9, 2016)

My villagers usually just talk about stuff and not about pwps, ctachphrases, and nicknames ._.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 19, 2016)

Bumping this guide cause it is SUPER helpful! 

Tip: if none of your villagers are pinging you and you are following the steps, talk to all of your villagers cause they will probably tell you to take a break from playing before they will be able to give you a ping. It's annoying but it happens to me after I play for a long while.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bumping this guide cause it is SUPER helpful! 

Tip: if none of your villagers are pinging you and you are following the steps, talk to all of your villagers cause they will probably tell you to take a break from playing before they will be able to give you a ping. It's annoying but it happens to me after I play for a long while.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Bump~ will use later


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 3, 2016)

using this right now! doc suggest me the FRICKING water pump!!!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 3, 2016)

thanks for the bump, reminded me to do this!


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 3, 2016)

damn it coco suggested the lighthouse after 10 tries


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 4, 2016)

Will try the hole digging thing...


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

This diving trick never worked for me.


----------



## Laureline (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah this hasn't worked for me.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 4, 2016)

Lol I have to hold a villager captive just so I can get them to talk about a nice bench

Animal Crossing logic


----------



## ZoeofPeace (Jul 13, 2017)

I feel kinda bad about trapping Mitzi... But this worked really well!!!
Since I first unlocked public work projects I had only got one suggestion, and it had been like 3 months, so this post pretty much saved my life.
Thanks so much! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel kinda bad about trapping Mitzi... But this worked really well!!!
Since I first unlocked public work projects I had only got one suggestion, and it had been like 3 months, so this post pretty much saved my life.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 13, 2017)

THhanks so much! I've been doing the wetsuit trick but never thought to empty my pockets or replace them with said items. 
Also, trapping villagers to know where they are after allows for  easier access to them.


----------



## xara (Jul 13, 2017)

aye i needed this guide thank you


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 13, 2017)

I pushed shari and trapped her in to do this method, lol.
Tryna get all the good PWPs from uchi villagers.


----------



## Eudial (Jul 15, 2017)

This is really helpful. I've been getting a lot of pwp's using this method. Still looking for the windmill, though~


----------

